# رسالة ماجستير هندسة صناعية في مجال برامج دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية



## حبكي سيدتي (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الكرام احببت ان اطرح عليكم موضوع رسالتي و هو عبارة عن انشاء برنامج جديد لتحليل بيانات دراسات الجدوى و هذا البرنامج يكون نتاج مقارنة بين برنامجين عالمين لدراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية و هما propspan و comfar و جميعهم من منظمة الينيدو و لكن و جدت صعوبة في تحليل البرنامجين من حيث اظهار العيوب و المميزات لكل برنامج لان برنامجي لا استطيع عمله الا بعد اخذ المميزات من الاثنين.و اردت انا اطرح هذا الموضوع للمناقشة و افادتكم بهذا الموضوع الجديد و افادتي ايضا و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ISE_Prof (20 أغسطس 2006)

يا أخي عفوا لدي سؤال لو تكرمت، هل تعتقد أن موضوعك هذا له علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية؟! في وجهة نظري أن هذا الموضوع أقرب للإدارة(اقتصاد أو مالية) أكثر من أنه للهندسة الصناعية. ولك جزيل الشكر....


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الرد اخي


----------



## ISE_Prof (21 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك يا أخي على الاخلاق الطيبة، و اسف ان كنت اغلظت عليك في الكلام، ولكن اعرف أخي أني لا أقصد ذلك و لكن أحببت أوضح أن الموضوع الذي تتكلم عنه ليس له علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية و هو من مجالات الاقتصاد المعروفة لدى الجميع. بوركت


----------



## bobyh4003 (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته إني أبحث عن كراك ل Comfar III


----------



## معاوية المعمارى (24 مارس 2007)

*الموضوع الممتاز*

اعتقد أن الموضوع ممتاز و انا من العجبين ببرنامج comfar III ولكنى لم اسمع عن البرنامج الاخر فأرجو مدى بالبرنامج الأخر للعلم ومن ثم المناقشة كما ان موضوع دراسات الجدوى من صميم العمل الهندسى وكانت رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى (نحو تطوير دراسات الجدوىللمشروعات الإستثمارية بالعاصمة القومية) وربنا يوفق
وشكراً:14:


----------



## aeae11 (22 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم 
الموضوع الذي تطرقت اليه بخصوص اعداد برنامج لدراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية موضوع هام جدا واشجعك عليه ، غير ان امر اعداد برنامج بقوة الكومفار مثلاً يحتاج الى خبرة طويلة ويتطلب الاسترشاد ببعض اراء المختصين والذين عملو لفترة في هذا المجال ، ذلك لانك تحتاج الى تصميم برنامج ويتطلب الامر الالمام الجيد بالجانب النظري والعملي للدراسات وكذلك اجادة البرمجة ، اي بمعني ان تصميم البرنامج يختلف نهائياً عن التطبيق ، وعموما يمكنني مساعدتك في بعض الجوانب الفنية "مثل التفاصيل الفنية التي تحكم منهجية دراسات الجدوى "


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
لحد الآن لايوجد برنامج كومفار في الاسواق العادية لان اغلب العاملين في حقل التحليل المالي لايتقنون العمل عليه
والنسخه التجريبيه منه لاتستطيع من خلالها ان (( تخزن أو تطبع ان تستنسخ أو تجري الحسابات )) .
وبامكانك الدخول الى موقع اليونيدو وتراسلهم لغرض الحصول على نسخه اصلية منه وبقيمة لا تقل عن (( 4000 )) دولار .


----------



## جاسم (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى مساعدتي على التعرف على المنهج العلمي الذي يدرس في الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## ALSROUJI (11 يناير 2011)

*ماجستير*

انا حاليا بادرس الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة

احد المواد في الماجستير هي دراسة الجدوى الاتصادية


----------



## اندرا (27 مارس 2011)

ممكن اعرف اكثر عن الجدوى الاقتصادية


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (29 مارس 2011)

الاخ الذي تطرق الى ان موضوع الجدوى الاقتصادية ليس لة علاقة بالهندسة - الكلام غير دقيق والجدوى الاقتصادية والاقتصاد الهندسي وبحوث العمليات وتخطيط الانتاج والجودة الشاملة والصيانة العامة والشاملة مواضيع هندسية ترتبط مباشرة المهندس الصناعي ( المهندس الذي يشرف ويخطط ويدير المعمل)


----------

